
Matrix is hacked, hacker leaves friendly post-mortem on GitHub - DGAP
https://twitter.com/SteveD3/status/1116615320448356353
======
geoah
Previous discussion on this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19642554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19642554)

------
techntoke
Guess that is what happens when the lead developer makes comments like this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19425361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19425361)

~~~
ricardobeat
Is “Arathorn” the dev? I don’t see anything malicious in that comment. Why do
you feel this way?

~~~
techntoke
Yes. I didn't say that I felt it was necessarily malicious, but that I guess
that is what happens. If you look at the parent comments there is a lot more
context and he accuses the other dev of maliciously exploiting security issues
after discovering them. Would seem likely that he is the one responsible then.

~~~
Arathorn
I don’t follow the logic here at all, fwiw. If someone discovers a vuln and
then exploits it rather than disclosing it... why does that make me
responsible?

~~~
techntoke
I'm saying the dev you were referring to that you personally have issues with
is likely the individual that hacked Matrix.

